
Where’s iBooks for Mac? - shawndumas
http://www.splatf.com/2011/07/ibooks-mac/
======
thom
I feel like I want this, but I can only imagine using it on my Mac for
technical books, and I buy all of those from stores that offer PDFs anyway.

Somehow reading fiction on my laptop doesn't seem right. My only complaint
with the current small-screen versions of iBooks is that it lacks a way to
zoom images... maps of Essos, in particular.

